# UFC: Matt Hughes claims Georges St. Pierre felt greasy



## Clark Kent (Feb 4, 2009)

Matt Hughes had a post on his official websitewww.matt-hughes.com and had some interesting things to say about thefights at UFC 94 especially the main event bout between BJ Penn andGeorges St. Pierre. 

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe GSP was getting ready for some oil wrestling with the lady after the fight and was prepared for it like any good man would have been.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 4, 2009)

If a fighter thinks his opponent is greased up it's easy, he brings it to the attention of the ref who will check and make them wipe it off if necessay, whinging afterwards sounds like excuses. Refs job to check anyway.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2009)

No kidding.  I think about how much vasoline it would take to actually make a difference when rubbed over a sweaty body and I am absolutely certain that the numerous officials checking on that would have noticed.  Besides they towel off the athletes between rounds.  One would think that SOMEONE would notice.  

I call BS on this one.


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 4, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> If a fighter thinks his opponent is greased up it's easy, he brings it to the attention of the ref who will check and make them wipe it off if necessay, whinging afterwards sounds like excuses. Refs job to check anyway.


 
absolutely. 

it's a shame given i kinda liked Hughes.

sometimes it's hard for certain people to cope with the fact that they were just plain outmatched.

now, i'm waiting for Serra, Koscheck, etc etc to come out and complain in the same vein. who knows what kinda flood gates this just opened up....


----------



## searcher (Feb 4, 2009)

Matt, it is called sweat.   You might want to look that up.    It is what you have when you are working hard.


This whole thing is rediculous and is spiralling out of control.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 4, 2009)

Is it just me, or did anyone else notice that Penn losing the fight had *nothing *at all to do with GSP being greasy?  You would think it would have worked in his favor considering the beatdown he got...technically speaking, vasoline should have made GSP's hand slide right off of BJ's face...

He was outmatched, pure and simple.  He got the brakes beaten off of him, pure and simple.  But there's no shame in that loss at all.  BJ moved up a weightclass to take him on, and GSP is a strong dude for his size.  He should stop whining.


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL! what's funny is that i was saying after the fight that it's not like Penn _lost _the belt.

hell...he still goes home a champ even AFTER losing. not many fighters can say that.

so cheer up lil fella. train harder for those 155 title defenses. i hear KenFlo knocking....


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 4, 2009)

There's little advantage in greasing up (other than if you are doing Turkish wrestling), it wipes off on your opponent making it hard for you and has been said it would be difficult to apply on a sweating body. A little around the eyes and ears is fine, anymore is pointless.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 4, 2009)

*Tez3 wrote*


> "anymore is pointless. "


 
So it is alowed then? I must admit that I get very confused with all the different rules each organization seems to have or to enforce.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 4, 2009)

Brian said:


> *Tez3 wrote*
> 
> 
> So it is alowed then? I must admit that I get very confused with all the different rules each organization seems to have or to enforce.


 
Small amounts of vasoline is allowed around the eyes and ears, as Tez pointed out.  Boxers do this as well, for the same reasons:  it makes it harder for your skin to be cut in that area, since a punch will slide off the skin instead of twisting the skin and cutting it.  It does nothing to stop the actual impact of the punch...it's more of a way to keep from bleeding all over the place.

I guess if he really did have the stuff all over him, then it would have been a pretty cheesy thing to do...but even so, it had no effect on the outcome of the fight.  It sounds like Penn's corner is grasping at straws.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2009)

A small amount across the eyebrows to stop sweat getting into the eyes, a little around the ears to help'slide' out ( use when your grappling it may help cauliflower ears) and a bit around the eyes as Brandon says.

Vaseline wouldn't make much different if put on all over really, it would wipe off. What you have to watch for is someone whos had linament or Tiger Balm put on, that stings the opponents eyes, it can be harder to detect as well if put on well ahead and is of a low smelling type.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 5, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> A small amount across the eyebrows to stop sweat getting into the eyes, a little around the ears to help'slide' out ( use when your grappling it may help cauliflower ears) and a bit around the eyes as Brandon says.
> 
> Vaseline wouldn't make much different if put on all over really, it would wipe off. *What you have to watch for is someone whos had linament or Tiger Balm put on, that stings the opponents eyes, it can be harder to detect as well if put on well ahead and is of a low smelling type.*


 
Hmmm... That sounds verrry sneaky. Does that happen much then?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Hmmm... That sounds verrry sneaky. Does that happen much then?


 
I've only seen it the once but it's something the ref should check for. 
I've seen accidental a few times in training though! We use Thai boxers oil, very strong and people put it on and forget it may affect their training partner.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 5, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I've only seen it the once but it's something the ref should check for.
> I've seen accidental a few times in training though! We use Thai boxers oil, very strong and people put it on and forget it may affect their training partner.


 

I may try that at Wing Chun on Monday. Cheers for the tip mate.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> I may try that at Wing Chun on Monday. Cheers for the tip mate.


 
LOl! Just remember to wash your hands before to go to loo!


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 5, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> LOl! Just remember to wash your hands before to go to loo!


 
 Thanks for the tip mate. I will.


----------



## thetruth (Feb 5, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> It sounds like Penn's corner is grasping at straws.



I'm pretty sure Penn's corner didn't bring it up but now it has been bought up they are going with it.


----------



## thetruth (Feb 5, 2009)

strikesubmit said:


> absolutely.
> 
> it's a shame given i kinda liked Hughes.



Off topic but after seeing TUF 2 and TUF 4 I think Matt Hughes is a knob.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 5, 2009)

thetruth said:


> Off topic but after seeing TUF 2 and TUF 4 I think Matt Hughes is a knob.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
From what I've seen of him, he seems to like to "stir the pot", so to speak...I don't know the guy personally, but his attitude toward most things (that I've seen, from the shows, pre and post fight interviews, etc) doesn't seem to be honorable.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 5, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> LOl! Just remember to wash your hands before to go to loo!


 
Kind of like trying to put Tiger Balm on your inner thigh to relieve a pulled hamstring...not always a great idea for guys....

But that would suck to have that rubbed in your eyes when fighting.


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2009)

Back in Pride there was a very similar situation.  If I remember correctly, the guy said he didn't grease up intentionally, but used lotion daily.  Apparently, if you use a lot of lotion, even if it's hours before the fight (or class), when you sweat it will be very slick.  

I've noticed that if I use lotion on my hands, it does feel a bit slick at class hours later during sparring.

I'm just wondering if this has to do with something other than an intentional and blatant act to grease up by GSP or his cornerman.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2009)

That rings a bell! There is some sort of lotion you rub in to lose weight and it gets into the skin then 'leaks' out some time later, I seem to remember a British fighter having complaints against him. I know where to look it up and I'll be back!


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 5, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Back in Pride there was a very similar situation. If I remember correctly, the guy said he didn't grease up intentionally, but used lotion daily. Apparently, if you use a lot of lotion, even if it's hours before the fight (or class), when you sweat it will be very slick.
> 
> I've noticed that if I use lotion on my hands, it does feel a bit slick at class hours later during sparring.
> 
> I'm just wondering if this has to do with something other than an intentional and blatant act to grease up by GSP or his cornerman.


 
That thought had crossed my mind as well.  If you had dry skin and just put lotion on it after a shower it is absorbed into the skin and you wouldn't notice it until you got all sweaty again it would be a little more greasy.

That's the other thing, some people have more oils _naturally _in their skin and when they sweat feel very greasy even without doing something else.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 5, 2009)

strikesubmit said:


> absolutely.
> 
> it's a shame given i kinda liked Hughes.


He's a good fighter, but I've never liked him as a person. He always seemed like a jerk.


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 5, 2009)

well...yes, alot of people see him as a douche..and for good reason (especially in more recent years).

take the rest of my post and see that i wasn't defending the guy.

but read up on some of the stuff he actually does outside of the octagon. the guy does help and contribute alot to his community. 

now, i'm not a fanboy of his, but it's more that i used to admire his work ethic--working with Militich--back in the day. there was a point when he never used to make excuses for a loss.

this, however, does make him look rather silly...and will undoubtedly be added to the already long list of "Things We Hate About Matt Hughes."


----------



## TheArtofDave (Feb 8, 2009)

*I honestly think Hughes was just trying to keep his name attached to a hot topic since his time in the octagon is over.*

*He was a great fighter, and champion but has always had an arrogant douchebag type of attitude.*


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> If a fighter thinks his opponent is greased up it's easy, he brings it to the attention of the ref who will check and make them wipe it off if necessay, whinging afterwards sounds like excuses. Refs job to check anyway.


 Couldn't have said it better.  It's a simple question just to ask and have the ref check it out.  I don't like Hughes and i think he's adding unwanted drama to a good fighter's reputation.


----------

